# Nikon announces D800 and D800E DSLR cameras



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

_TOKYO - Nikon Corporation is pleased to announce the release of the Nikon D800 FX-format digital SLR camera. The D800 offers the world's highest* effective pixel count of 36.3-million pixels, and is equipped with the new EXPEED 3 image-processing engine and a 91K-pixel (approximately 91,000 pixels) RGB sensor for overwhelming definition and image quality. Nikon will be exhibiting the D800 at the CP+ CAMERA & PHOTO IMAGIING SHOW, to be held Thursday, February 9 through Sunday, February 12 in Yokohama, Japan. This exhibition is open to the public._

Nikon.com


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Sounds awesome! Curious to see Canadian pricing.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

kps said:


> Sounds awesome! Curious to see Canadian pricing.


Looks like $3000k USD for the MSRP... $300 more than the D700.

Ball is definitely in Canon's court now. Tough to compete with the D800, though I really don't care if it has 36mp.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't know I am thinking I might pick up the last of the D700. The D800 gets in the range of wasted MP and is going to take up alot of storage space and new computer to process those MP.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

FWIW Simon's Cameras in MTL has the D800 (body only) available for pre-order at $3,149.95.


----------



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

I'm curious about the "E" model. It offers the following feature which I've never heard of before.

_In-camera disabling of the aliasing and moiré pattern reduction operation performed by the optical low-pass filter built into the D800E allows light passing through a NIKKOR lens to strike photodiodes directly for even greater resolution. This makes this model optimal for landscape and artistic photography with which higher resolution and clear definition is demanded. With the exception of the modification indicated above, all other functions and characteristics are the same as with the D800._


----------



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

The Doug said:


> FWIW Simon's Cameras in MTL has the D800 (body only) available for pre-order at $3,149.95.


Also at Camera Canada:

Camera Canada :: Nikon :: D800 SLR 36Mp Camera Body


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

.




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Not a bad price point for what you get. As mentioned, ups the game for Canon.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Slick promo video.

Great camera.


----------



## absolutetotalgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

> n-camera disabling of the aliasing and moiré pattern reduction operation performed by the optical low-pass filter built into the D800E allows light passing through a NIKKOR lens to strike photodiodes directly for even greater resolution. This makes this model optimal for landscape and artistic photography with which higher resolution and clear definition is demanded. With the exception of the modification indicated above, all other functions and characteristics are the same as with the D800.
> Todd is offline Report Post



Not true, it doesn't disable the aa filter, that can't be done with that sensor. They're cancelling a percentage of it out.



> artistic photography


 :lmao: Hmmm, more marketing weirdness. It will be interesting to see if the crops can indeed compare on some level with medium format, as they're hoping.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

There is a comparison of these two cameras on DigitalRev:

Nikon D800 vs. Nikon D800E - What are the differences?


----------



## Aceline (Feb 21, 2012)

Not a bad price


----------

